# My trick to get better Surge rides! Do this & pass it on to help us all..



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..

Also, because im off line to new rides while im driving a pax, it does not count my car as available, thus helping to push surge up where im arriving. If other drivers did this too we all would be pushing surge up with every trip.. so do this and tell other drivers to do it too.
THanks!


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)







. What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I now run two devices so ill always be aware of surges before i accept a stacked ping. You dont want to decline a stacked ping just for there not to be a surge.

First night out it works great



GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


The surge starts when the rider opens the uber app but they dont have to request if the surge is too high. Being that this was by a walmart, they probably saw the surge pricing and decided to wait it out. You probably didnt miss out and id avoid walmarts, surger no surge.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


My stratagy only helps when you already have a ride.. and in potential high demand areas.. your situation is just dumb uber crap.



steveK2016 said:


> I now run two devices so ill always be aware of surges before i accept a stacked ping. You dont want to decline a stacked ping just for there not to be a surge.
> 
> First night out it works great
> 
> The surge starts when the rider opens the uber app but they dont have to request if the surge is too high. Being that this was by a walmart, they probably saw the surge pricing and decided to wait it out. You probably didnt miss out and id avoid walmarts, surger no surge.


I Only mostly take surge 1.7x or higher.. and i really dont want to pay for 2 phone bills.. do you have them both linked to the same bank account? But i like your stratagy.. maybe a cheap Obama phone could do and have both aps on, then if on the way to pick up a pax, and a higher surge ride comes on, i could cancel on the lower surge and pick up the higher 1.. hmm

So you have 2 phones 2 uber accounts on the same car? Its a trip they let that go.. are rhey both in your name and account too?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 explained his setup in other threads. In summary, you can only be *online* on one device per account, but you can have others offline but logged in. You don't actually need a second phone line, either - simply run a hotspot on one phone and use Wifi with the other.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


Damn, LOVE your gas prices.
I'm in the People's Socialist Republic of California, and our prices are over $3.10


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


Always, and all ways.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Damn, LOVE your gas prices.
> I'm in the People's Socialist Republic of California, and our prices are over $3.10


Don't worry. As soon as Calexit takes affect your fuel prices should be close to $5.00/gal.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

fork2323 said:


> OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..
> 
> Also, because im off line to new rides while im driving a pax, it does not count my car as available, thus helping to push surge up where im arriving. If other drivers did this too we all would be pushing surge up with every trip.. so do this and tell other drivers to do it too.
> THanks!
> View attachment 105762


Hahahah hahaha...so simply put, will anyone listen, no. I do what you said automatically.



fork2323 said:


> OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..
> 
> Also, because im off line to new rides while im driving a pax, it does not count my car as available, thus helping to push surge up where im arriving. If other drivers did this too we all would be pushing surge up with every trip.. so do this and tell other drivers to do it too.
> THanks!
> View attachment 105762


You can get tracked like that n get booted off the platform!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Hahahah hahaha...so simply put, will anyone listen, no. I do what you said automatically.
> 
> You can get tracked like that n get booted off the platform!


Why? He's using it as intended, he doesn't want new request to stack on him. Nothing out of the ordinary going on here, unlike doing so to stop additional Uber Pool pax...

As far as staying off line in the hope of pushing a surge, again, nothing against policy for a single driver to make such a decision.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


People at Walmart won't pay surge. They wait. You'll just get trips from outside the surge. Plus that's a crappy surge and the driver app lags behind the rider app so the surge is likely less than shown anyway.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Hahahah hahaha...so simply put, will anyone listen, no. I do what you said automatically.
> 
> You can get tracked like that n get booted off the platform!


Booted off for what? Nothing to get booted off about!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..
> View attachment 105762


Damn, that's brilliant -- can't believe nobody ever thought of doing that before! LOL.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


This video had me cracking up. " that's how you make money" lmao
What exactly does he think he's teaching us?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..
> 
> Also, because im off line to new rides while im driving a pax, it does not count my car as available, thus helping to push surge up where im arriving. If other drivers did this too we all would be pushing surge up with every trip.. so do this and tell other drivers to do it too.
> THanks!
> View attachment 105762


Great theory, but it's starting to look like they're manipulating the software and algos.



GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


Was your app off _before_ you arrived in the surge zone?



Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


. . . OK!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Turned down 5 rides then got this $92 ride, plus he tipped me $20.. then the very next ride paid out $80..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Well if we're showing off . Here's my two days I worked this week. Friday and Saturday:


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


Sorry to say, but that was worthless. What exactly are you trying to tell people...that you make more money when taking a surge ride?


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well if we're showing off . Here's my two days I worked this week. Friday and Saturday:


DAng Im impressed! $807 off 11 rides! You averaged $73 a ride, Thats amazing!.. what city are you in and are those uberX, or select or what? What was your highest payout for 1 trip yesturday? Mine was the $92..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> DAng Im impressed! $807 off 11 rides! You averaged $73 a ride, Thats amazing!.. what city are you in and are those uberX, or select or what? What was your highest payout for 1 trip yesturday? Mine was the $92..


The math doesn't add up to be honest. There has to be incentives involved. 15 hours between two days, average 8 hours on each? $100 an hour for 8 straight hours? That's better than Select rates, Select maxes out at $60 an hour and that's if you always have someone in your vehicle the entire 8 hours. For X to get that good, he would have had to be running at least 3.5X surges for 8 straight hours. Or got lucky with someone ordering Select on a 3x surge for a nice long trip....

Whatever happened, that's a sweet haul regardless. If that happens regularly, I'll move out to Monterey California tomorrow!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Whatever happened, that's a sweet haul regardless. If that happens regularly, I'll move out to Monterey California tomorrow!


Haha. Don't move to Monterey just yet. I have to say yesterday was my luckiest day driving ever. One that I'm sure won't be repeated. I'm regretting not buying a lotto ticket.
To start I had it set up XL only. So those are all XL's except for the Lyft pickups I did.

Started when I went to get lunch for the family. Wasn't planning on driving but said let me try one...
That one was a bunch of girls I picked up in Salinas wanting to go wine tasting on Carmel valley. Would have been a $60 ride. But I advised them I was leaving the area and they might have a hard time getting an XL at that time. I recommended an area about 10 miles down Carmel valley road where there's about 5 wineries within walking distance. That turned into a $95 ride.

Hours later i went to Santa Cruz to start driving and hoped to stay there. My first call is a couple going to San Francisco airport. They called XL because of the luggage. That was $160

Quickly left SF since it's too far from home and in San Jose I get a group of guys also going to SF (castro st area). That was surging at 1.8 I think. Anyway aside from a few Lyft rides I took in between, XL was really happening last night. I was at the right place at the right time.

Usually just use my driving money to help us out. ( I only drive weekends) But I'm setting this money aside for something. Not sure what yet. Maybe a little getaway for the wife and I


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

GoGo Girl said:


> Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. ... What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


I have experienced this a few times. The conclusion I reached is that pax have almost nothing to do with surges. The surges seem to be based almost entirely on drivers. Also, even if the pax do play a part in the algorithm, other drivers can do things that will affect your chances of getting a pax in the surge area. I constantly get requests from 10+ miles away when I'm sitting in the middle of a surge, even though there might be 3 other ants between me & the pax.


----------



## LJ617 (Mar 19, 2017)

GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


I am reading this alot. I also read that uber x and xl have the same surge map is this true? If so could this be why cars in the area are not getting the jobs.



Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


Home!! I miss home!!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Sorry to say, but that was worthless. What exactly are you trying to tell people...that you make more money when taking a surge ride?


I said it is surge but not enough, wait little bit more for the surge increase.
I normal driven from Thursday to Sunday and made 1k$ by using this strategy.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> OK, so now while on trips I always click the Stop New Requests tab on the pax profile page. This way when Im arriving I dont get another request on top of the one im dropping off. Then I can look around and see if there is a better Surge area close by i can jam to b4 i turn the ap back on..
> 
> Also, because im off line to new rides while im driving a pax, it does not count my car as available, thus helping to push surge up where im arriving. If other drivers did this too we all would be pushing surge up with every trip.. so do this and tell other drivers to do it too.
> THanks!
> View attachment 105762


Darnell is a low rated noob with no surge....why he in your car???



GoGo Girl said:


> Based on what you just said, what picture does this screenshot paint for you? I saw a surges and myself and another driver boogied to the location (see my blue Dot in the highest surge area). Neither one of us got a ride request after waiting for 5 minutes! And there were NO other cars out there in the area and my app was on the whole time. So, if the cause of the surge in the first place is that there are riders in that area needing rides, yet no ride requests were sent out, WHAT was the purpose for the surge? This happened the day after the recent update, and happened to be the site of a WMart Supercenter. As that surge was declining (with still no ride requests), another popped up at the location of another WMart Supercenter right where I'd just been before I jetted over to the first surge area, so I went back there (with still no ride requests)
> View attachment 105777
> . What the HECK?! Is Uber playing games?


Turn your app off

Ignore walmart

Walmart surges because drivers refuse calls from there. You should, too.



UberBastid said:


> Damn, LOVE your gas prices.
> I'm in the People's Socialist Republic of California, and our prices are over $3.10


No they aren't

Theres some $2.43-$2.53 in LBC



Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Here is a video on how to get more money on surge


Don't watch videos from broke n00bz in new cars slowly mumbling about $11

***13 miles*** 22 minutes. And my car is 3-6x cheaper than yours.










No OXEN CORDS neither & pax toes on curb, good behaviour.

Don't take advice from the blind.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> As far as staying off line in the hope of pushing a surge, again, nothing against policy for a single driver to make such a decision.


Right! Because we are independent contractors

Actually I have had several stacked that were surges, 2 for 1...I'll take it. One time, and one time only, I had a triple


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Darnell is a low rated noob with no surge....why he in your car???
> 
> Turn your app off
> 
> ...


Please gave me a break will you?

3 months ago I took 4 Vietnamese women from dorchester to foxwood casino on a$ 1.90 surge.
I had many student went from Dorchester to umass Dartmouth college on 3x surge.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Please gave me a break will you?
> 
> 3 months ago I took 4 Vietnamese women from dorchester to foxwood casino on a$ 1.90 surge.
> I had many student went from Dorchester to umass Dartmouth college on 3x surge.


It's 1.9x surge. Not $1.90.

No break for you!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Damn, LOVE your gas prices.
> I'm in the People's Socialist Republic of California, and our prices are over $3.10


I was just in No. Cali for vacation gas was $3.45 got back to Minnesota $2.09. Ouch!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I was just in No. Cali for vacation gas was $3.45 got back to Minnesota $2.09. Ouch!


Northern Cali? Really?
Most people think that NoCal is San Francisco. It's not. Anything south of Sacramento is Los Angeles.
If you were really in NoCal, and you were inland, you were in Redding .. if you were on the coast, you were in Mendocino. Two of the top corners of the "Emerald Triangle". 
Shoulda given a shout before, I'd of bought you a cold beer, and a smoothe smoke.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't worry. As soon as Calexit takes affect your fuel prices should be close to $5.00/gal.


No worries. They'll have cheaper electric cars (like the model 3 Tesla) that will be driving 300+ miles on a few bucks worth of electricity. 

As the words of Doc Brown so eloquently say, " Gas? Where we're going, we don't need no stinking gas!"

;-)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Northern Cali? Really?
> Most people think that NoCal is San Francisco. It's not. Anything south of Sacramento is Los Angeles.
> If you were really in NoCal, and you were inland, you were in Redding .. if you were on the coast, you were in Mendocino. Two of the top corners of the "Emerald Triangle".
> Shoulda given a shout before, I'd of bought you a cold beer, and a smoothe smoke.


I flew in and out of San Fran but spent most of my time skiing in So. Lake Tahoe. I do like cold beer!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I flew in and out of San Fran but spent most of my time skiing in So. Lake Tahoe. I do like cold beer!


Lies! Uber drivers can't afford all that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I flew in and out of San Fran but spent most of my time skiing in So. Lake Tahoe. I do like cold beer!


Then, alas, you have not seen NORTHERN CALIFORNIA. You were in the northern part of southern California. The real NCal awaits you. Next time you get that close give me a holla - I will show you some really beautiful country, and wonderful people.

Just to let you know where the lines are:
Northern Mexico goes from the Mexican 'border' to Bakersfield. 
Southern California goes from Bakersfield to Sacramento.
Northern California goes from Sacramento to the Oregon border.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Then, alas, you have not seen NORTHERN CALIFORNIA. You were in the northern part of southern California. The real NCal awaits you. Next time you get that close give me a holla - I will show you some really beautiful country, and wonderful people.
> 
> Just to let you know where the lines are:
> Northern Mexico goes from the Mexican 'border' to Bakersfield.
> ...


This is kind of funny. But the truth is that while you are geographically on Northern California, you're also in the part of California no one cares about.
Anyone in just about any part of the country that refers to Northern California has no idea where you are nor do they want to go there.
So stop trying to change Northern Cali and Southern Cali as the whole world knows it.

Signing out from Northern California!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Per Google the map of Northern California











Cableguynoe said:


> Lies! Uber drivers can't afford all that.


Now I'm driving like a mother to pay for the trip!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is kind of funny. But the truth is that while you are geographically on Northern California, you're also in the part of California no one cares about.
> Anyone in just about any part of the country that refers to Northern California has no idea where you are nor do they want to go there.
> So stop trying to change Northern Cali and Southern Cali as the whole world knows it.
> 
> Signing out from Northern California!


Hey home fry ... 
Yea, I'm not trying to change the world. I know what people think of California - and they're mostly right. But, there are a LOT of us that don't hang at the beach and yell "surf's up dude". A lot of us have the same standards and morals as the mid-west. And we are just as ignored. 
And, that google map. Wrong. That is just wrong. And when I become King, things WILL BE DIFFERENT.


----------

